# Recommendations for resorts in Orlando.



## cynthialac (Jan 18, 2010)

I will be taking my 8 year old son for the first time.  We plan to exchange our NY ts for a Disney week in 2011.  Would like to be close to the action.  Thank you.  Cynthia


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 19, 2010)

cynthialac said:


> I will be taking my 8 year old son for the first time.  We plan to exchange our NY ts for a Disney week in 2011.  Would like to be close to the action.  Thank you.  Cynthia



If you are using RCI, you might wish to try the DVC units. Next would be Bonnet Creek which although technically is not on Disney property, is surrounded on 3 sides by Disney property and I-4 on the 4th.  Next, you might resorts like Orange Lake, Silver Lakes, Vistana Resort, or others that are close to Disney.  

If you don't plan on spending any time outside Disney, I recommend trying to get the DVC resorts.


----------



## maryk (Jan 19, 2010)

which would you recommend of the following choices?

Beach Club Villas, Old Key West or SSR ?

maryk


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews linked in the red bar at the top of the page under TUG Resort Databases.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to suggest the Hilton Grand Vacations Club @ Seaworld International Center in Orlando.  Please read the reviews on this resort.

Two very nice resorts that are near Disney Downtown are the Royal Palms and Sabal Palms.  Please read the reviews on these two (2) outstanding resorts.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 19, 2010)

I spent last week at Royal Palms, and stayed at Sabal Palms a few years back.

Both are nice places.

Pat


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 21, 2010)

maryk said:


> which would you recommend of the following choices?
> 
> Beach Club Villas, Old Key West or SSR ?
> 
> maryk



All this being equal, Beach Club Villas hands down.  Walk to Epcot and DHS, plus the pool, plus we love that area (Boardwalk is across the lake, very short walk).


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2010)

Beach Club is great for the pool and location close to Epcot & Boardwalk but Animal Kingdom is so great with a child.  The animals are just so great and the pool at Kidani is wonderful for kids.  Zero entry and a nice water play area.  And did I mention the animals?  zebras, giraffes, gazelle and so many more.  Just too cool.  I enjoyed it tons and I don't have any kids.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 22, 2010)

There are many great resorts in the Orlando area.  We enjoyed Cypress Pointe with the entire family including grand kids.  I think it is part of II and RCI.  It has a great "volcano pool", activities for kids, and is very close to Disney.  We have also been to Orange Lake which is a big golf resort near Disney.  It has its own lake access and beach with water activities like boating etc.  I think Orange Lake is RCI only.  Be sure to check the TUG reviews.  I will say, however, that it is hard to go wrong in the Orlando/Disney area.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Us Too.*




pgnewarkboy said:


> There are many great resorts in the Orlando area.  We enjoyed Cypress Pointe with the entire family including grand kids.  I think it is part of II and RCI.  It has a great "volcano pool", activities for kids, and is very close to Disney.


We just got back from a week at Cypress Pointe II, which is side by side with Cypress Pointe I & shares all amenities & recreational facilities with it (& vice versa).  

Cool weather meant the volcano fountain in the Volcano Pool was shut down, to prevent overtaxing the pool heater.  Temperatures went up later in the week, & pretty soon the volcano was erupting again day & night. 

We like Cypress Pointe so well that we bought (resale) units there -- both phases.


pgnewarkboy said:


> I will say, however, that it is hard to go wrong in the Orlando/Disney area.


Amen.  

We've only scratched the surface of Disney area timeshares, but so far we've stayed at both phases of Cypress Pointe, plus HGVC Sea World, Vistana Orlando, Vistana Villages, Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, Wyndham Cypress Palms, Grand Beach Resort, & Vacation Village At Parkway.  All of those were great. 

When our nephew & his wife & daughters went to Vistana Villages, the kids had so much fun that they skipped 1 planned day at WDW just to stay at the resort & enjoy all the pools & activities.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

Cynthia, we can give you better advice if you give us an idea of what exchange system you belong to, and (if RCI) what resorts you can/can't see with the deposit currently.  If you don't have a deposit, telling us what you would be depositing would help some too.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 29, 2010)

amyhwang said:


> All this being equal, Beach Club Villas hands down.  Walk to Epcot and DHS, plus the pool, plus we love that area (Boardwalk is across the lake, very short walk).




Ditto - in a heart beat I would pick either Beach Club or Boardwalk Villas for the location.  Walking distance to two parks is a HUGE perc in my book.  If BayLake towers has anything that opens up I would grab that also.   Monarail to two resorts.

After that - I would pick:
Saratoga - walk to Downtown.
Animal Kingdom - for the animals only.
Old Key West & Wilderness Lodge are even


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I am a HGVC owner, so I guess that makes me biased. However, all the HGVC facilities in Orlando are quite nice. You should not have too much trouble trading into one of them if you so desire.


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely Beach Club Villas for the swimming and proximity to the Boardwalk and Epcot.  If you like ice cream, see if you can finish the "Kitchen Sink" at Beaches and Cream, the ice cream place right there at the Beach Club/Yacht Club.  It took 4 of us and we were stuffed!

You might want to get to the Boardwalk games early in the evening.  When our daughter was 7, she had a good time winning prizes right after they opened. She didn't like it much when lots of people arrived and she couldn't win anymore.


----------

